# "I must be shtrong. I must be shtrong."



## Robo Rivard (Sep 19, 2021)

Anybody has seen the musical drama "Annette"? A film by Leos Carax, featuring Adam Driver and Marion Cotillard, with music by Sparks.

I watched it last thursday on Amazon Prime and I'm still completely haunted by this film. At first I didn't know it was a musical. I was expecting a cheap romance with a happy ending, but I was in for a surprise. This film is very unsettling because it makes you feel a bunch of contradictory emotions at the same time and builds up into some kind of eerie chaos that swallows all the characters.


----------

